# 2TB drive bug...



## darrenr@ (Oct 14, 2010)

For others having issues with 2TB drives, I've opened this PR:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=151447

as my testing leads me to conclude that this is not a hardware bug but a bug in the FreeBSD driver.


----------



## richardpl (Oct 14, 2010)

What freebsd driver?

vm/vfs/ufs/msdosfs/zfs/geom ....


----------



## Crivens (Oct 15, 2010)

According to the PR, the read errors show when using 'dd'. This implies that the driver in question is not a file system driver but the 'raw' block* layer driver. So that would (most likely) be ata/ahci. Just out of curiosity, would/does this also show on scsi disks?

*) FreeBSD does use character devices for all & everything, so the 'block devices' in /dev do not exist. But you know what I mean.


----------



## darrenr@ (Oct 15, 2010)

This problem is a bug in VMWare Workstation. The version I was using was 6.5.3. I upgraded to 7.1.2 and the problem went away. The problem was also not present when booting FreeBSD on the bare metal.


----------

